
Ask HN: Questions about employee options - TheBiv
I am the first employee of a company that has raised a few rounds of funding and my options have fully vested.<p>Obviously every situation is different, but if my company gets acquired, will I have to stay for an earn out or will I receive payment for all of my vested options?<p>Thank you for looking
======
calcsam
If your shares are fully vested, yes, you will receive payment for them. They
may be stock options and you would have to pay the strike price for them.

You really want to read up on this though. It sounds like your shares could be
worth a significant amount of money and there's a lot more you probably want
to be aware of (tax treatment, etc).

~~~
TheBiv
Thank you very much for the response!

Other than googling, do you possibly have any resources that I can read that
have helped you?

